# GMH



## Coloursfall (Sep 10, 2009)

I just stumbled onto this site from TVtropes, and... wow, just wow.  I can't stop crying, it's so _awesome._

What do you guys think?



This post sounds weird.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2009)

D'aww :3

My sister's a big FML fan and loves telling me about them, but with only a few exceptions I find them more sad than funny. "Today my girlfriend left me for another man and it felt like she took out my heart and put it in a blender. FML." Why would _anyone_ want to read about that, much less gain pleasure from it?

But these are fantastic :D


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 10, 2009)

I prefer MLIA. Frequent topics are Harry Potter, Forts and Dinosaurs. How is that not awesome :D?


----------



## spaekle (Sep 10, 2009)

MLIA is awesome.

There's already at least two other "opposites" of FML; MyLifeisG and LMyLife. I never found those particularly interesting to read. FML is sometimes funny, but more often isn't. with MLIA, I just sit there going "woah, I do that _all the time_!" and it's pretty great.


----------



## Minish (Sep 10, 2009)

I love GMH so much. Any time I'm feeling really down, I just go there and start crying. <3

MLIA is good and funny, just... not the kind of thing you could spend an entire hour reading. I couldn't, anyway. XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2009)

Ah, I remember coming across that FML once. I got a few dozen pages in and realised that not only was reading about other people's misery not very entertaining, but most of them were either people who were complaining about the stupidest things or were pretty much mostly to blame for whatever they were moaning about anyway. That and it irritated me that the people whose rants were so totally not their fault at all had about ten thousand "you totally deserve it" votes.

This one's nice though :)

EDIT: I just looked at MLIA:

"Today, I underestimated how cool my grandfather really is. He took me food shopping before I go back to university. When I picked up regular spaghetti hoops, he scoffed at me and handed me several cans of Dora the Explorer spaghetti shapes "because they are so much better." He was right. MLIA "

This is so true, shaped spaghetti is delicious xD I have particularly fond memories of the Scooby-doo shape spaghetti we used to get for whatever strange reason.


----------



## Kinova (Sep 11, 2009)

I looove GMH. :D Good for perking you up when you're down, and the stories are amazing.

FML bugs me though. Can't read very much of it.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 11, 2009)

"Today, I had a one question test. The second part of a question said "defend your answer". A kid in my class got full credit because he drew 300 spartans around the first part of his answer. MLIA."

fucking lol'd


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 11, 2009)

This is one of my favourites :D


> Today, I was watching a show about world record holders. When an old man came one, my dad said "That man looks familiar. Where have I seen him before?" The host then explained that he was the worlds oldest porn star. It got really awkward after that. MLIA.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 11, 2009)

This site is rated just below MLIG for worst site ever, at least in my mind. MLIA is funny because you can relate to the mundane activities mentioned (although nearly every post these days is of the form "Today, I did something that was in some ways kind of like something a little kid would do. MLIA") FML is funny in the same way that every sitcom ever is funny, seeing people get in unfortunate and wacky situations, only this time it's (allegedly) real. Additionally, people like reading FML and going "well, my life sucks, but at least it doesn't suck THAT bad".

MLIG / GMH (you know what? why do we need two of these) are pretty much the polar opposite of FML's appeal. No one wants to hear about how great _other_ people's lives are. Why would anyone want to scroll through hundreds of posts saying "I have a great boyfriend" or "I just won the lottery!" is beyond me. At least GMH is "inspirational". But it still sucks. 

This one time, I was reading MLIG and, well, you know how people typically say at the end of their post "It made my day"? Well, this person had talked about how her boyfriend had said he would love her unconditionally and forever and blah blah blah and then she said "It completed my day."

It completed your day? Like, your day was already great, and this wonderful event was just the cherry on top? Wow, what an asshole. :\


----------

